# 08/06 Raw Discussion Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

> Per Raw Commissioner Stephanie McMahon, Roman Reigns was forced to vacate the building this past Monday night before this incident occurred, so The Big Dog wasn’t on-hand to halt The Conqueror’s rampage.
> 
> Expect Reigns to have much to say about the vile actions of his SummerSlam foe this coming Monday night.


They're really trying hard aren't they?

Though obviously not when it comes to Mojo Rawley vs. Bobby Roode. They actually thought that was worthy of being talked about in the preview? :lmao

Rousey and Seth/Drew/Dolph could be interesting but I can watch clips of that. Not worth three hours for.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

" The Big Dog wasn’t on-hand to halt The Conqueror’s rampage." THANK. GOD!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So who else thinks Alicia has a chance against Ronda? No one? Fine, me neither :lol


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> So who else thinks Alicia has a chance against Ronda? No one? Fine, me neither :lol


some fuckery will go down causing it ending in DQ


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pretty 'meh' preview across the board. I'll probably check out a few Highlights like last week. I'm interested to see where the Seth/Dolph/Drew storyline leads. Hopefully we get a certain lunatic returning soon. :mark: They're really playing up he's one man down, so I'm hoping so.

In before this guy helps Seth instead:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> In before this guy helps Seth instead:



You know you'd mark out and sing the opening lyrics to his theme song. 

*"I'm the next generation of great"*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> You know you'd mark out and sing the opening lyrics to his theme song.
> 
> *"I'm the next generation of great"*


I still have PTSD when I had this as my avatar for a month due to a lost bet. :beckylol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I still have PTSD when I had this as my avatar for a month due to a lost bet. :beckylol


I'll admit it was the first thing I thought of when I was typing my response and made me burst out with laughter lmfao.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I still have PTSD when I had this as my avatar for a month due to a lost bet. :beckylol


You deserved that for making me use that Ember sig for a week :vincefu


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

> Expect Reigns to have much to say about the vile actions of his SummerSlam foe this coming Monday night.


Oh, boy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOLRaw.

Reigns got booed at last night's house show pretty hard:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025959178949550080
:lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm interested in Rousey's Raw debut and whatever Rollins/Ziggler/McIntyre are doing. But God this show needs guys like Ambrose and Jordan back. Maybe Black too from NXT if he doesn't got to SD.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ronda vs Alicia Fox.

I suppose it can't be any worse than Mickie trying to take an irish whip in heels.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

BmGnKyrAvj1

That never seen before womens tag match :lmao


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I question the decision to have Ronda's first Raw match be with a newly returned Alicia... then again, she surprised with Nia.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Roman tomorrow: "Brock doesn't care about the WWE, he doesn't care about the fans, he doesn't even care about Paul. He only cares about his medium well steak. But this is my yard, so Brock, you ain't getting any medium well steak, bitch!" *mic drop"


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We need a Brock & Heyman cooking segment, with Paul getting Brock's steak wrong. :Brock


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> so The Big Dog wasn’t on-hand to halt The Conqueror’s rampage.


Oh, no!

How awful that Romun wasn't there to stop Bork :eyeroll


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> We need a Brock & Heyman cooking segment, with Paul getting Brock's steak wrong. :Brock


That would be the most entertaining Raw segment of all time :lol


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Another person has inexplicably become Alexa's lackey? She must have mind control powers.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dibil13 said:


> Another person has inexplicably become Alexa's lackey? She must have mind control powers.


"Hey, Alicia, Vince loves me."


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Is Dolph channelling Jericho '99 nowadays?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Dolph has never has his own look, he always borrows from other people :lol

I'm interested to see what goes down this week. I wonder if Heyman will excuse what Brock did to him or not.

And of course, Seth :mark:


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

“Something something Big Dog something something yard,” murmurs sleeping Michael Cole

DA BIG DAWG is in control/trouble (it depends), as MONDAY NIGHT RAW continues LIVE :cole


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> Is Dolph channelling Jericho '99 nowadays?


Ziggler is a joke. cant come up with anything original.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Well of cource there's going to be interference in the match between Ronda/Fox


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Imagine thinking Alicia Fox main eventing will draw.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

4 matches announced for this Raw and I don't really care about any of them.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't Ronda have legitimate heat with Alicia? That could make things more interesting.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Lord Trigon said:


> Doesn't Ronda have legitimate heat with Alicia? That could make things more interesting.


Nope. It was Meltzer trying to get into the news when he said it. All anyone else said was "Alicia was drunk and Travis said something she misheard and tried to start stuff".


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Xobeh said:


> Nope. It was Meltzer trying to get into the news when he said it. All anyone else said was "Alicia was drunk and Travis said something she misheard and tried to start stuff".


Oh. So I'm not gonna see Alicia's skeleton?

Well, it _could've_ been interesting... -_-


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Lord Trigon said:


> Oh. So I'm not gonna see Alicia's skeleton?
> 
> Well, it _could've_ been interesting... -_-


Unfortunately not. And even if there was some fight, I sincerely doubt Ronda is going to break kayfabe and try to beat up Alicia.

On the bright side, Alicia fox did give us the classic Alicia versus Melina so she'll get another 50 star match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nothing about this preview really grabs me, but that's nothing new for the D show.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Xobeh said:


> Unfortunately not. And even if there was some fight, I sincerely doubt Ronda is going to break kayfabe and try to beat up Alicia.
> 
> On the bright side, Alicia fox did give us the classic Alicia versus Melina so she'll get another 50 star match


Well I'm _trying_ to get hyped...

That is true, I have not seen that match myself but I have heard it is one of the greatest of all time and since I heard it from a mouth that was hired by the company that opinion must surely hold some weight, this is after all the largest wrestling company in the world - they wouldn't just hire anyone. Perhaps Alicia topped it on Raw?


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Look dreadfully awful...


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Lord Trigon said:


> Well I'm _trying_ to get hyped...
> 
> That is true, I have not seen that match myself but I have heard it is one of the greatest of all time and since I heard it from a mouth that was hired by the company that opinion must surely hold some weight, this is after all the largest wrestling company in the world - they wouldn't just hire anyone. Perhaps Alicia topped it on Raw?


In all honesty, anything with Ronda can work, sort of.
So long as it's not Mickie in heels, she can get some sort of good action.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Taking a hint from another thread, but you have to figure it's going to be a slow night when Mojo vs anyone is worth mentioning. Much less an uninteresting face version of Roode.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I still have PTSD when I had this as my avatar for a month due to a lost bet. :beckylol


Jeez Christ I've nearly just drenched my fiancé with tea out my mouth due this pic , wtf ? PMSL good one @The Fourth Wall , cheers for ruining my dinner lol!



Showstopper said:


> LOLRaw.
> 
> Reigns got booed at last night's house show pretty hard:
> 
> ...


No surprise, Rollins face has it written all over it " why I'm here I'll never no " look



Peace:wink2:


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I feel bad for Mojo. He was basically a jobber for so long that now when they decide to try and push him no one cares anymore.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ronda will dismantle her within mins , also who thinks the revival will beat the bteam tw a non title fight ?

Anyone no?

Peace


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Still trying to make Mojo happen, eh. But by all means give him all the segments you can so he can fall flat and complete his journey to the post-mania releases.

Unless he's able to talk Gronk in to doing some dates for them.

:eyeroll


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Who's excited for Raw ? No one ? Yeah, me neither. :renee3

Although I have to admit that Ronda vs Alicia should be fun to watch knowing they have real life heat.




The Fourth Wall said:


> I still have PTSD when I had this as my avatar for a month due to a lost bet. :beckylol


Good ol' days :creepytrips


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Kurt Angle confirms two more matches for WWE Monday Night Raw


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I feel bad for Mojo. He was basically a jobber for so long that now when they decide to try and push him no one cares anymore.


I've always thought Mojo was a geek honestly. He's had some good promos when he turned heel, but I hate his whole gimmick and how he never changed up his look. I'm not surprised nobody cares about him.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

That's great, can Kurt announce the main event? So they don't have to waste 15 minutes of the fans time at the start of the show setting it up fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So what's the over/under on 2 straight weeks of "cheer's" for da "Big Dwag"? Otherwise Vinny Mac will have to get back to that Telethon for support........










Then he'll call that "physic" hotline for help next........










As for those who plan to dive their eyes into the filth & planning to watch LIVE, well then a Surivials Guide for ya......


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

If Brock is taking the week off, so will I.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Expect Reigns to have much to say about the vile actions of his SummerSlam foe this coming Monday night."

Oh Great, Reigns to call Lesnar a bitch at least 10 times :brock4


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> "Expect Reigns to have much to say about the vile actions of his SummerSlam foe this coming Monday night."
> 
> Oh Great, Reigns to call Lesnar a bitch at least 10 times :brock4


"Brock didn't show up for Work today, I have no respect for that part-timing fake punk ass bitch, bitch." :reigns


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Jedah said:


> They're really trying hard aren't they?
> 
> Though obviously not when it comes to Mojo Rawley vs. Bobby Roode. They actually thought that was worthy of being talked about in the preview? :lmao
> 
> Rousey and Seth/Drew/Dolph could be interesting but I can watch clips of that. Not worth three hours for.


*
I LIKE THE MOJO :Cocky*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Fourth Wall said:


> "Brock didn't show up for Work today, I have no respect for that part-timing fake punk ass bitch, bitch." :reigns


"Did I mention that Brock is a Bitch! and at Summerslam he will be my Bitch! Hey cheer for me because I say Bitch! :reigns


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

You know Raw is in the shit when Bobby Roode takes on Mojo Rawley is one of their main stories.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW IS ROMAN'S BITCH. :trips8


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm just waiting til the Bayley/Sasha Match & Segments


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only in for Reigns' segment and potential match with Corbin (given their interaction last week).


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Donald Trump's wall isn't even having as slow of a build as the Sasha & Bayley feud.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Over/under on the number of utterances of bitch and/or ass? :reigns2


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I've been watching this more and more without alcohol lately. I think I might have been Hitler in a past live and this is me repenting.



Frost99 said:


> So what's the over/under on 2 straight weeks of "cheer's" for da "Big Dwag"? Otherwise Vinny Mac will have to get back to that Telethon for support........


I can't believe I know the first gif is from the Dennis the Menace movie when his parents are looking for a babysitter.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I've got all the anticipation of a new episode of Breaking Bad. BITCH!!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ronda better beat Foxy in less than 1 minute. There is no reason Alicia should even pinch Rousey.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

InexorableJourney said:


> I've got all the anticipation of a new episode of Breaking Bad. BITCH!!


My thoughts on RAW:


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> My thoughts on RAW:


Excuse me, are you saying "Boooo bitch" or "Boooolieve that, bitch"? >


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Raw is BITCH










Like that episode of South Park where they had the counter for the # of times "Shit" was said, Raw should have a "Bitch" Counter up on the screen tonight :jericho2


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The only reason I dislike Roman saying bitch is that he makes an effort into appearing like he's breaking the rules.
Do it like Austin did and just say it casually and you come across less as a whiny bitch.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alright_Mate said:


> You know Raw is in the shit when Bobby Roode takes on Mojo Rawley is one of their main stories.


Shame to see what Roode is these days. That guy desperately needs a Heel turn. I know it's the typical thing to say, but he really, really does. He hasn't been interesting once since joining the main roster, I couldn't name anything memorable he's done.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Shame to see what Roode is these days. That guy desperately needs a Heel turn. I know it's the typical thing to say, but he really, really does. He hasn't been interesting once since joining the main roster, I couldn't name anything memorable he's done.


Even though I felt like he was doing _alright_ on Smackdown, I agree. Turned the guy in to nothing but a catchphrase and an entrance, and as a babyface that's all he'll ever be. Pulled the rug out from under him when they had Randy take the U.S. title from him at FastLane. That was around the time they should've turned him. 

But instead they just cool him off and move him to RAW just for the sake of it :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

For whatever reason, Roode is in the very definition of cruise control from WWE booking these days. Really dumb. I don't even think he's great, but I do think if utilized correctly, he could be a positive contributor without a doubt. But creative gonna creative.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> For whatever reason, Roode is in the very definition of cruise control from WWE booking these days. Really dumb. I don't even think he's great, but I do think if utilized correctly, he could be a positive contributor without a doubt. But creative gonna creative.


He was great in TNA, hell, even some of the work he was doing in NXT was pretty good. Not saying he should be a main eventer right now, but there's no reason the guy can't be a solid midcard Heel. Hell, I'd like to see Seth face him. That's another match-up we've never got I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Roode is probably next in line for Constable duties after Corbin moves up the corporate ladder :trips5


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Proxy said:


> Roode is probably next in line for Constable duties after Corbin moves up the corporate ladder :trips5


Roode does look good in a suit. :hmm


















It's annoying how much better he was in NXT. :mj2 I'm not sure why I'm so surprised, everything is better in NXT, before Vince gets his hands on it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Roode does look good in a suit. :hmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vince doesn't see anything in anyone outside of..

Ah, hell. No use in even saying it anymore.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Vince really has killed all of the momentum and hype that Roode had from NXT. I used to look forward to seeing the "Glorious" Bobby Roode. His feud with Mojo wont help elevate either guy.

Anyway, another RAW preview that lets me know to only watch the highlights. It is sad to see how far RAW has fallen.

I actually do want to see Rousey vs. Fox though. Mostly because Alicia is pretty good at taking bumps and I expect Rousey to be all over her, until Alexa gets involved.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Roode does look good in a suit. :hmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Showstopper ; :Cocky


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

At this stage I think Vince really does want to ruin any character that wasn't made by him and got big in a company elsewhere. Nakamura, Joe, Rhoode, Asuka


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm guessing Trips don't have any say when people come up from NXT


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> In before this guy helps Seth instead:



I actually wouldn't mind it because I like the stuff that they've been doing with Jason Jordan. It's very Kurt Angle early 2000-esque in the sense of presenting a passive aggressive, thinly-veiled heel disguised as a corny babyface.


I've seen Ambrose and Rollins team up a million times and frankly it's been played out. The _only_ thing that would interest me is Dean Ambrose turning heel on Rollins.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> "Did I mention that Brock is a Bitch! and at Summerslam he will be my Bitch! Hey cheer for me because I say Bitch! :reigns


It baffles me that fans are falling for that.

I'm really questioning their intelligence after that :andre2


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Shame to see what Roode is these days. That guy desperately needs a Heel turn. I know it's the typical thing to say, but he really, really does. He hasn't been interesting once since joining the main roster, I couldn't name anything memorable he's done.


Spot on.

The thing is though mate he should never have turned face in the first place, it was a baffling move, it's killed him massively.

I'm no fan of his but in terms of character work as a heel he is decent, the way he's been booked though does Vince actually want to try with him, I think he's way down Vince's pecking order.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> @Showstopper ; :Cocky


:lmao So true. Looking forward to NXT this week. :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alright_Mate said:


> Spot on.
> 
> The thing is though mate he should never have turned face in the first place, it was a baffling move, it's killed him massively.
> 
> I'm no fan of his but in terms of character work as a heel he is decent, the way he's been booked though does Vince actually want to try with him, I think he's way down Vince's pecking order.


Very true. His character does not suit a babyface at all, literally his all theme & entrance is about how 'Glorious' he is. Fits an obnoxious & arrogant Heel far better. Seems he's done nothing since that little stint in the US Title scene with Randy.



KYRA BATARA said:


> I actually wouldn't mind it because I like the stuff that they've been doing with Jason Jordan. It's very Kurt Angle early 2000-esque in the sense of presenting a passive aggressive, thinly-veiled heel disguised as a corny babyface.
> 
> 
> I've seen Ambrose and Rollins team up a million times and frankly it's been played out. The _only_ thing that would interest me is Dean Ambrose turning heel on Rollins.


Eh, I didn't feel Rollins and JJ as a team, he did some alright heelish work but their matches together were very forgettable. Granted, it didn't last too long due to his injury.

I don't think he's been super impressive as a singles competitor either. Gable is definitely the more talented one in that regard.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Eh, I didn't feel Rollins and JJ as a team, he did some alright heelish work but their matches together were very forgettable. Granted, it didn't last too long due to his injury.
> 
> I don't think he's been super impressive as a singles competitor either. Gable is definitely the more talented one in that regard.



Yeah, but I doubt that the idea behind the team-up had anything to do with trying to make them into a great team with insane chemistry. The purpose seemed to me like they were selling dysfunction, and them _not_ being on the same page despite Jordan's best efforts to try and fit in. The endgame was very likely a Jordan / Rollins feud preceding a Jordan / Angle feud.


Perhaps you're right on the second paragraph, but I'd argue that Jason has more natural inclinations to connect with the crowd via his character. He's been playing the passive-aggressive / corny pseudo-babyface perfectly so far. Gable is a great amateur wrestler, but his character work has been rather dull and he's shown to be somewhat one-dimentional on the mic. Jordan has shown more emotion in his promos and seems to be getting much more comfortable in the role.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can't wait for :sasha3 and :bayley :bryanlol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Nothing on that preview sounds remotely entertaining. JJ or Ambrose return has to be happening or this will be the worst RAW of the year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

It'll be great to R-Truth back on Raw with his old theme.






I might even tune in this week, It's been four years, the show must've improved by now right?.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Thumbinthebum said:


> It's been four years, the show must've improved by now right?.


I have to say that I kinda miss 2014 :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dibil13 said:


> Another person has inexplicably become Alexa's lackey? She must have mind control powers.


Well Alexa does have tons of charisma.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thumbinthebum said:


> I might even tune in this week, It's been four years, the show must've improved by now right?.












You're in for a real shock if you try & watch the current product. Stay away.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Yea :nah not watching this pile of turd


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Will have it on in the background while doing other things, definitely doesn't deserve my full attention.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Speaking of 2014, I don't think it was a bad year.

Just one world title
Bryan feuding with Authority and Wyatts
Punk's final PPV appearance at RR
Shield vs. Wyatts
Lesnar breaking Undertaker's Streak
Bryan winning the WWE WHC at WM XXX
Shield vs. Evolution
Shield dissolution and Ambrose vs. Rollins
Lesnar squashing Cena at SummerSlam
Sting debuting and assisting Ziggler at Survivor Series

Also enjoyed Cesaro's "mini-push", AJ Lee vs. Paige and Wyatt's feuds with Jericho and Ambrose. Hell, even the fact that we had Corporate Kane instead of Constable Corbin :lol


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Emmanuelle said:


> Speaking of 2014, I don't think it was a bad year.
> 
> Just one world title
> Bryan feuding with Authority and Wyatts
> ...


It was the aftermath of Survivor Series 2014 that did it for me. On the night we got that Dolph Ziggler performance that, in any other era, would've marked the beginning of a monster push _and_ The Authority off tv. A month later and they'd done literally fuck all with Ziggler (as usual) and The Authority were back on tv. I was like, *FFFFFUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKKKKK THIS*.

Not really a Ziggler fan btw, it was more that booking a wrestler in that way should mean _something_. I would've been pissed off about it no matter who had been put in that position, well, except Roman, lol.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ready for the laughs!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Thumbinthebum said:


> It was the aftermath of Survivor Series 2014 that did it for me. On the night we got that Dolph Ziggler performance that, in any other era, would've marked the beginning of a monster push _and_ The Authority off tv. A month later and they'd done literally fuck all with Ziggler (as usual) and The Authority were back on tv. I was like, *FFFFFUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKKKKK THIS*.
> 
> Not really a Ziggler fan btw, it was more that booking a wrestler in that way should mean _something_. I would've been pissed off about it no matter who had been put in that position, well, except Roman, lol.


Agree, it's been crappy since December 2014/January 2015. More unnecessary Authority angles, Ziggler being "relegated" and Reigns getting the monster push.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Enjoy the show guys (Well, try to :Cocky). Just know I'll be tucked in bed sleeping & having dreams about Anna Kendrick.  Hopefully more 'interesting' ones.

Deano better not return on a random RAW episode during the lead-up to Summerslam. :ambrose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW's quality:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

COLD OPENING! 10.4 RATINGS!

BEST RAW EVER....


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

You all still watching lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock's entrance last week did get a pop.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Haven’t gotten through the recap and I’m already about to turn it off. I’m taking the under on 15 mins til we hear DA BIG DAWG say birch and/or ass.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This is some Emmy worthy recapping. :mark


----------



## buddyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

Weeeeell it’s the B-SHOW!


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

buddyboy said:


> Weeeeell it’s the B-SHOW!


No that airs Tuesday Nights at 8 pm.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Remember the "massive" ratings this Brock saga drew? :trips8


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

buddyboy said:


> Weeeeell it’s the B-SHOW!


RAW is like the X show lately.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The only thing that would make this episode good is the return of Big Dick Johnson.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm here for Ronda :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Deano better not return on a random RAW episode during the lead-up to Summerslam. :ambrose


I don't think even WWE is that stupid :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

When Ronda beat up Kurt, she got a title shot.
What will Lesnar get?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Time for Monday Night RAW...MAN :reigns2


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Are you ready for Da Big Dawg vs. Constable Corbin? :vince


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They're still trying to shit on Brock :lmao

Fuck off.

Brock has no class fpalm


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

anyone else not care about ronda or it is just me?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ahhh, here they go, trying to get Brock heat...


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

If the opening segment is Brock/Roman stuff, id appreciate it if someone brave enough to be watching it make a post telling us when its over.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Emmanuelle said:


> Are you ready for Da Big Dawg vs. Constable Corbin? :vince




Gotta have him call Brock a bitch first and then take a dirty loss to DA CONSTABLE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Those tittys flopping wens3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

She also doesn't care enough abut RAW to mention it on a national interview.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Them bouncing boobies :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

They did it. They're actually using the one fucking star they have to try to get over Reigns.
We've come full circle: get world famous star into WWE to get over Reigns.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The Big Dog has come to Monday Night Raw :cole


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corbin is looking very old tonight lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

lol @ those cuts to the Roman fans cheering, then the commentary try to explain the boos.

The reaching from this company :heyman6


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

shut the fuck up cole


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

"Noise"? You mean "boos".


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Clearly using Lesnar heat to get Reigns over with the WWE Universe.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol.. Soon as the music stops, it's a dead sea of X-Pac heat..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Still alot of boos.

:lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Hot crowd tonight :bjpenn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman so over. :reigns2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Every title opportunity is the biggest night on Roman's career GTFO Coachman you geek


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That screeching is annoying.

Protect what?


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

please enough with these promos,they are cringeworthy.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh the "noise". No, it's called massive boos.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

A legit pop for Roman.

I mean granted it is his home state.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ROMAN OVERCOMING DA ODDS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank god they're not suspending him, we need to get this match over and done with already :lol


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

He almost said it so that's a 0.5 on the bitch counter :trips5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This storyline is awful. It's the same segment EVERY week.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is my yard, bitch stfu fpalm


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Reigns is fucking garbage. Fuck you Vince.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Boolieve! Boolieve!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman is such a geek. :heston


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Got my ass in under 15 mins. Lmao this shit is too easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

come on I turn on Raw and Reigns comes out  BOOOOOOORING BOOOOOOOOOORINGGG


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So Roman, you didn't protect the GM when Ronda attacked him. Or defend the innocent security people when she beat them up too.
But you want to protect Kurt if it's Lesnar? But you get beat up constantly.

Please do that Kurt. Please end the match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin looks like he lost weight. WTF?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love Corbin getting shit on lol, I hate him :lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The most polarizing figure in WWE today :cole


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Roman's daily piss and moan.

and channel changed.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuck. This is unbearable.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Kurt always standing like a glitched NPC in Skyrim...


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Corbin out there in his sister's jeans calling other people tiny :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck this, enough of this cancer already i'm out


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Corbin has the worst facials I've seen in a while, he has the same face for everything


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corbin's face :lmao

Love this crowd though, nice and enthusiastic.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Corbin vs Reigns one boring fuck vs another, real great way to start the show lmfao


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

boooooring boooooring


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Don't need a card leak to tell me this show will be shit.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Reigns vs Lesnar again. This is how torture works. Forcing it on us over and over again until we’re so broken and desperate that we just give in


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I love how Corbin wrestles in his business attire. Looks good.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

it's constable time!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I like Corbin. This Constable character actually works with him rather then whatever his character was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

If you kick Da Big Dawg out, who's gonna protect the yard? :chlol


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

A commercial break 12 minutes in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I still don't know what the hell a 'Constable' is..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Back to back to back weeks were the first segment has been awful lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Constable again cuts a great promo. Haters everywhere.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Therapy said:


> Kurt always standing like a glitched NPC in Skyrim...


Delivering his lines like one too :kurtcry


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> I still don't know what the hell a 'Constable' is..


"a peace officer with limited policing authority, typically in a small town."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Angle has been so geeked out in this role and in this particular storyline. I get that he doesn't wrestle anymore, but geez..


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Corbin is fucking awful. Kevin Owens should be in his position as "Constable"


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> I still don't know what the hell a 'Constable' is..


Fancy word for assistant manager :lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> I still don't know what the hell a 'Constable' is..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hate all these awful, clumsily scripted promos.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Corbins old problem

1. Lame off brand version of Biker Taker
2. Forced him to wear t-shirts because of his belly button face
3. No charisma

Corbins new problem

1. Corporate puppet who wears a suit now
2. But still uses his off brand Biker Taker intro
3. Still no charisma

So is he a dark menacing biker, or an office dweed? Why can't WWE fully embrace anything..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


 The cringe.....

Who writes this shit?... Who was the moron who thought "The Big Dawg" and yard was a good reference, it sounds so childish. Roman sounds like a fucking clown saying shit like this every week.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes, Cole, we know. At some point Vince will make Roman win.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love how Roman sells hits to his rib cage area. Like he's not wearing a vest or anything :eyeroll


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Here

"con·sta·ble
ˈkänstəb(ə)l/Submit
noun
1.
a peace officer with limited policing authority, typically in a small town.
2.
the governor of a royal castle"


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Do they not realize people call Roman the big dog to take the piss out of him?

Comically bad name.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone for answering my question on what a 'constable' is. I appreciate it. :lol


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

"He has the swag.."

Coach is just the worst.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wonder who wins this one?.....


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

match starts but no ref is in the ring, how the fuck can you start by ringing a bell when no ref is even in the ring, the ref needs to ring the bell in order to start the match.

does this company make up the bullshit rules as it goes along, ah my bad the ref was standing next to jojo the entire time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Remember all those countless other Roman coronations? Those didn't count. :cole


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Emperor said:


> Do they not realize people call Roman the big dog to take the piss out of him?


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I remember when Coach used to be a good commentator..

:mj2


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Emperor said:


> The cringe.....
> 
> Who writes this shit?... Who was the moron who thought "The Big Dawg" and yard was a good reference, it sounds so childish. Roman sounds like a fucking clown saying shit like this every week.


The “soon to be nominated to the Emmy Awards” “writers”. :heyman6


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Emperor said:


> The cringe.....
> 
> Who writes this shit?... Who was the moron who thought "The Big Dawg" and yard was a good reference, it sounds so childish. Roman sounds like a fucking clown saying shit like this every week.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

he had swag

coach I'm going to tell you this once and once only: get yourself fired.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Graves- "Reigns has earned every title opportunity he's gotten against Lesnar"

Really Graves? Has he? I seem to recall him getting handed another title shot immediately for no reason at all the night after WM even though he lost the title match fair and square at WM. Yet he was handed another title match immediately as soon as the match ended practically, he in no way earned that title shot.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. Cole is now saying "Classic Roman Reigns".... 

CLASSIC!


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

hey vince would you please just fuck off and sell to shane please thanks singed every wrestling fan ever


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's so hard to watch RAW these days, but when is G1 season is even worse. This match is so boring I would rather watch more Firing Squad shenanigans


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

How can anyone like Roman Reigns?

The jabroni is the ultimate Gary Sue but they never pull the trigger because of how badly he's rejected.

No way Luger was as bad as him, yet they still pulled out. Why can't they do it with this jabroni? ...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

corbin is a shit worker


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Da Big Dawg vs. It's Bawss Time :cole


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Coach talks like he’s trying to read out a text from a dyslexic child


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Proxy said:


> "He has the swag.."
> 
> Coach is just the worst.



I'm not sure if he's the worst when you have Graves acting legit surprised to see The New Day come out last week on SDL... when there's a table full of pancakes set up right next to him...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Cosmo77 said:


> hey vince would you please just fuck off and sell to shane please thanks singed every wrestling fan ever


I honestly feel like the on screen product wont change even when vince is gone. NXT doesn't have to answer to sponsors and networks like the weekly shows do.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Himiko said:


> Coach talks like he’s reading out a text from a dyslexic child


"The Big Dog is gonna hunt"

That kills me everytime :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Smackdown is so much more better than this garbage.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Emperor said:


> How can anyone like Roman Reigns?
> 
> The jabroni is the ultimate Gary Sue but they never pull the trigger because of badly he's rejected.
> 
> No way Luger was as bad as him, yet they still pulled out. Why can't they do it with this jabroni? ...


I hate Reigns alot but i don't know if i'd say Luger was better than him, Luger was the ultimate drizzling shits, awkward as hell in the ring and couldn't sell for shit.

As for why they wont give up on Reigns but they did with Luger, cause Vince has lost his mind, back when Luger was getting his shot Vince had some common sense and hadn't lost all his marbles at that point. Back then Vince would actually listen to the crowd reaction and give them what they wanted, nowadays its all about who he wants to see and he couldn't care less who the audience wants to see.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Steel post"... Covered in plastic... Cole, come on......


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Smackdown is so much more better than this garbage.


Which is why we should enjoy it while we can, because like last time when it was better it's only a matter of time before RAW rapes and pillages it.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

why is this boring match still on?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why is this even this much of a match?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seriously, who had the smart idea of starting these past 2 RAWs with Corbin matches that go through 2 commercial breaks?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That crowd heat. :reigns2


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

What's it say about Reigns Vs Brock if fucking Corbin is giving this man an incredibly hard time?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns should've nearly squashed Corbin if he's going to be beating Brock at SS.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still can't believe there was someone who thought Constable Corbin was a good idea :lol Corbin does not have the personality for a character like that.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Reigns is even more over than last week. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I hate Reigns alot but i don't know if i'd say Luger was better than him, Luger was the ultimate drizzling shits, awkward as hell in the ring and couldn't sell for shit.


 Was he rejected like Roman is?

Which top guy has been rejected as badly as Roman. It doesn't matter if you're shit, it's worse to be rejected like Roman has after being given the world.

Hell, when was the last time his WM match wasn't shat on? His debut match with The Shield?

Holy shit, have all his WM singles matches been shit on?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Seriously, who had the smart idea of starting these past 2 RAWs with Corbin matches that go through 2 commercial breaks?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Constable don’t appreciate cameras on him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Reigns is even more over than last week. :lol


There's been plenty of boos this week unlike last week.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm just listening to it & on here


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Which is why we should enjoy it while we can, because like last time when it was better it's only a matter of time before RAW rapes and pillages it.


I remember those times. After the brand split in 2016, Smackdown was on fire. Then Vince fucked up it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RIP Camera man, I think it is the 2nd week in a row that happens when Corbin does that move


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> I remember when Coach used to be a good commentator..
> 
> :mj2


jesus christ, he was amazing when paired with al snow says no one ever

cameraman bollocks


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Seriously, who had the smart idea of starting these past 2 RAWs with Corbin matches that go through 2 commercial breaks?


 Someone who is not a fan of ratings :reigns2


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> I remember those times. After the brand split in 2016, Smackdown was on fire. Then Vince fucked up it.


Ambrose, AJ and Bray in the main event :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finn with a bigger pop than Reigns.

:lmao


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

So the Roman stuff is still happening? How's the crowd response?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Balor and Roman boys now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Roman is just so booooring! booooooring!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

piped in cheers


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

So Reigns is the big dawg who is going to destroy Brock but could only win against Corbin after 20+ minutes because of an outside distraction.


Big Dawg indeed. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a horrific match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He's getting louder reactions than Rollins. :vince


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that was 30 minutes wasted, hope it gets better after that


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That match went on WAY too long


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That girl pulling her hand away :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

"The tiny Irishman"


What a great line to use to put your talent over on commentary. :lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

mattheel said:


> So the Roman stuff is still happening? How's the crowd response?



They're going nuts for him.


:reigns


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

SIKE

That chick got Roman so good there hahahaha


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lol That chick pulled her hand back from Roman :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Watching G1 and then going to this....


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

That lady with the Rowdy Tshirt took back her hand in disgust when Roman tried to shake it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finn to pick the bones.

:mj4


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So unless Corbin is distracted, Roman will lose.
I see.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Emperor said:


> Was he rejected like Roman is?
> 
> Which top guy has been rejected as badly as Roman. It doesn't matter if you're shit, it's worse to be rejected like Roman has after being given the world.
> 
> ...


Well as i said Vince has lost mind and wants to force feed his chosen one down everyoens throats. Back in Luger's day Vince wasn't as crazy, he didn't force feed Luger down everyone's throats for 5 years determined to make people love him.

Thats mainly why Reigns is shit on so hard, cause Vince has lost his mind and is trying to force people to love him and they see whats going on so they boo his ass.

Luger would have gotten the same heat if he'd been booked like Reigns.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Who ever does the make up in WWE should be fired.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

That fat bitch in the crowd ??


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That girl pulled her hand away from Reigns on TV.

:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roode vs Mojo :mark :mark:


























Said no one ever :eyeroll


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Nattie looks like Nia just not as heavy.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Somebody gif that pig pulling away her hand to play the big dog


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It wouldn’t kill Ronda to venture out and try talking to someone else besides Natalya


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Can't believe they actually called Finn a 'tiny irish man', i died!!


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Natayla looking tasty tonight.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> Nattie looks like Nia just not as heavy.


forreal!

I was looking away and looked back quickly to the tv and thought it was 100% Nia


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

MrJT said:


> Somebody gif that pig pulling away her hand to play the big dog




Need this in my life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Finn with a bigger pop than Reigns.
> 
> :lmao


You wish Seth could get a pop like the uncrowned champion. :cudi :heston


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Chris22 said:


> Can't believe they actually called Finn a 'tiny irish man', i died!!


Can't wait for Tiny Jeans Corbin vs. The Tiny Irishman :trips5


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can they please get rid of the fucking Glorious gimmick already? Just let Roode be his TNA heel character, the It Factor, change his fucking music and make him more than a fucking catch phrase. Roode is never gonna be nothing more than a jobber with the Glorious gimmick, cause thats all Vince thinks when he sees him is a guy that just gets a pop for his catchphrase, and it gets people singing his theme, but he's not the guy to ever actually really push.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ouch. Roode been reduced to feuding with Mojo.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Were those butt plugs on that Flo Rida album cover?!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:lmao:done


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Roode Vs Mojo? :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 

You literally couldn't make this up..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> :lmao:done


 @DammitC ;

:lmao


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Finn will now be referred to as the "Tiny Irishman"

:mj4


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monday Night WF > Monday Night Raw once again


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Watch it be Jason Jordan :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

If Dean returns on a random Raw fpalm


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh god dammit.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> :lmao:done


:ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tag match.

:mj4

Why the hell does Seth wrestle every week now?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

MrJT said:


> forreal!
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking away and looked back quickly to the tv and thought it was 100% Nia




I thought it was Nia too


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

<chants> let's go Mo-Jo </chants>


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Seth is clearly ready to move on from Ziggler yet they have absolutely nothing for him at Summerslam so they just stick him with Dolph again just to put him on the card. I mean why not put him in the Universal title match maybe? Ya know for all those great matches and how awesome an IC champion he was.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Edit: Someone already posted it


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Mojo needs to get some new gear....he looks like shit


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Stayed up to make sure that RAW was being recorded, as my Sky box failed to record last week.

I don't know how anyone can stand watching this without a Fast Forward button. The ads, the rest holds, the fucking awful commentary.
Even worse, can you imagine being in the crowd for a 3 hour RAW full of TV matches all full of rest holds while the wrestlers wait for the ref to tell them the adverts are over ... ?

Fuck, no.

I miss the days where I actually wanted to stay up late to watch this show. These days, I know nothing of note will happen - especially a week after their "Big" episode that for once, featured their champion lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026628694499098624


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Roode deserves better than this. :no:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Remember when Roode was much more than an entrance theme?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why is this even a match?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> @DammitC ;
> 
> :lmao


She's easily my favorite fan in that crowd tonight :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Remember when Roode was much more than an entrance theme?


No.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

HISTORIC!!!!! It’s the first time Mojo and Roode have been in the ring together since TGGR in Saudi Arabia! HISTORY MAKING EPISODE OF RAW!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This should be MOTN so far.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Just watch Roode lose to Mojo, a year ago i'd say theres no way in hell Roode could ever lose a match to Mojo fucking Rawley, but after him being on raw for a few weeks i could easily see it happening.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> :lmao:done


If my lip reading skills are correct I think she said "You're shit, fuck off" :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Now in compact smiley size!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

That woman in the gif looks like a total loser. You're so cool faking a hand clap with Roman. Have fun marking out for the Shield later this month.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hope that Rollins partner for tonight isn't Ambrose. He needs to return at SS, imo.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Himiko said:


> HISTORIC!!!!! It’s the first time Mojo and Roode have been in the ring together since TGGR in Saudi Arabia! HISTORY MAKING EPISODE OF RAW!!!!


Lol they're so proud they actually booked a match on the card that hasn't happened the week before, course they gotta try and make it sound like a big deal.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Seth is clearly ready to move on from Ziggler yet they have absolutely nothing for him at Summerslam so they just stick him with Dolph again just to put him on the card. I mean why not put him in the Universal title match maybe? Ya know for all those great matches and how awesome an IC champion he was.


Come on man. You know the answer to that question.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Literally nobody gives a shit about this match.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Girl who dissed Roman looks like such a loser, i bet Roman was thinking "Thank God, i didn't even want to touch that anyways"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This match looks like the opening match on an episode of WWE Main Event.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So glad they took the IC title off of the white hot babyface Seth, who was actually doing something worthy of it every week. Just to put it back on a heel AGAIN who does absolutely nothing with it. Good job WWE :clap

I'll guess Seth's partner will be Balor.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Now in compact smiley size!


This needs to be a smiley. : noman


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This has been an awful show thus far.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Remember when Roode was much more than an entrance theme?


Sure, but it was before WWE offered him a contract.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Remember when Roode was much more than an entrance theme?


He was so good as an IT Factor in TNA. Now he is just a smiling catchphrase in WWE main roster.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God why does every single match on raw go on for 20 minutes with 3 commercial breaks? One reason i love NXT is their matches are quick and don't fucking drag.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

What an exciting match.. :eyeroll:


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Mojo vs Roode... I'd ask for a refund.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roode is at Ascension level failure now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I thought they were trying to push Mojo lol, this is why no one gets over


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

so much for Mojo's push


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank god that Bobby Roode beat Mojo Rawley :drose


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> He was so good as an IT Factor in TNA. Now he is just a smiling catchphrase in WWE main roster.


Or, as WWE would call it ...

"A fully realised, fleshed out gimmick with loads of character development."

I mean Jesus, he has a catchphrase AND a gimmick entrance! That's more than most of the roster.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Roode won? The fuck was the point?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> That woman in the gif looks like a total loser. You're so cool faking a hand clap with Roman. Have fun marking out for the Shield later this month.


?

That's the greatest thing to happen on RAW in 3 years!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

HE SEENT IT! WITH HIS EYES!!!!


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

"Glorious Victory" :lmao

What a truly career defining win that was :trips5


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Starting the show with Reigns/Corbin and Roode/Rawley... :Rollins2:deanfpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does Elias ever actually wrestle anymore? Seems like all he is is a promo segment every week now.

And i'm sick and tired of them featuring him heavily every week like a big deal, yet they never have him win and never give him a title, either go all the way with him or stop giving him so much fucking tv time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Career defining match for Roode. :clap


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Welp time for another shitty Lashley vs Elias segment and a match announcement for Summerscam


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

lashley time, titus beats rezar, strowman flips shit over yadda yadda

glad i read the rest of the spoilers because its a fucking awful show on paper


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Does Elias ever actually wrestle anymore? Seems like all he is is a promo segment every week now.
> 
> And i'm sick and tired of them featuring him heavily every week like a big deal, yet they never have him win and never give him a title, either go all the way with him or stop giving him so much fucking tv time.


Wait, Elias is a wrestler?

Wow, I thought he was just a between-match comedy segment when creative can't be arsed to book enough matches to fill 3 hours.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Career defining match for Roode. :clap


That match will be held up alongside Melina vs Alicia Fox as GOAT matches.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Random Pizza Hut commercial with Titus Worldwide has been highlight of the show one hour in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These commercial breaks are dreadful.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The GOAT is here, what beautiful guitar strumming.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

This year after Mania on Bourbon Street I told Mojo that crowd shat on Reigns during the main event (He hadn't watch it so he asked what happened). Then I said Mojo could be the next face of WWE. I was pretty hammered and not sure if I meant it ;D


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

ELIAS :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

the_hound said:


> lashley time, titus beats rezar, strowman flips shit over yadda yadda
> 
> glad i read the rest of the spoilers because its a fucking awful show on paper




Can you tag me in the spoilers somehow? I just want to see how late I need to stay up to watch Braun flip shit. If there’s no returns tonight it’s all I’ve got to look forward to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Welp time for another shitty Lashley vs Elias segment and a match announcement for Summerscam


Summerscam :maury

Well done!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This Elias thing is getting old, same shit every week, WWE is running this guitar segment into the ground.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If Elias is interrupted again as a running joke, he will become a running joke.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> This Elias thing is getting old, same shit every week, WWE is running this guitar segment into the ground.



Still one of the most charismatic guys on the roster.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this is fucking awful i swear to fucking god, this is not the shit i invested over 30 years watching


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Well he isn’t wrong about being in Jacksonville lmao...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What is even going on?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whelp fuck this awful shit, time for Better Call Saul, cya guys.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vintage first hour of RAW. :cole


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Were those butt plugs on that Flo Rida album cover?!


WWE only consists of butt plugs of varying sizes.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias’ documentary is a work of art.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Dropping in for my dose of Elias.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Whelp fuck this awful shit, time for Better Call Saul, cya guys.


Thanks for the reminder. :mckinney


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The King of Song Style gracing us with his dulcet tunes. :trips9 :drose

Still waiting on that IC Title reign, WWE. :armfold


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

OK, I'm going to say it.

I know Elias' 'real' job on RAW is to wrestle, but why do WWE give guitar playing gimmicks to people with next to no guitar playing skill? I know that Creative see that a wrestler can strum one chord (badly) and they cream themselves with the idea of having 'musical' segments, but I wish they'd hold off until they have someone that can play.

It's actually got to the point that I want people to interrupt his clanky, out of time 'song' intros. They're embarassing.

Also, does Elias really think that 'CGI' can alter what he actually sees in front of him in the arena?
I thought it was the babyfaces that are unbelievably stupid, not the heels.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lashley be in the worst feuds :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Bob is in the building! :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> This Elias thing is getting old, same shit every week, WWE is running this guitar segment into the ground.


That was the most beautiful piece of guitar strumming I've ever heard, stop being so disrespectful.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, they geeked Lashley out already. :lmao Wouldn't even let him get on somewhat of a roll (1 win isn't a 'roll').


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

God this show is so fucked. Balor is a **** smiling goof stuck doing nothing. Roode has no business being a face and he's stuck being a geek. Lashley sucks as a face and anyone who seen him in TNA knows he was a solid/good heel.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

So Bobby goes from defeating Roman to this :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who wants to job for Bob? :lashley


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Whelp fuck this awful shit, time for Better Call Saul, cya guys.


its out??? been watching power what a show that is


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

They need to keep Lashley's time on the mic to a minimum if they can't give him better material.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Where’s Bobby Lashley’s sisters when you need em?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Haha shut up Bob who are you to be callin someone a joke 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Headliner said:


> Lashley sucks as a face and anyone who seen him in TNA knows he was a solid/good heel.


Absolutely, loved his heel run.


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

So....
Lashley goes from almost main eventing Summerslam to coming out smiling to start a feud with Elias. I give up


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Still one of the most charismatic guys on the roster.


That he is, but doesn't matter if he isn't used correctly.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I know I'm in the minority but I'm lovin Bob. He's just corny enough and just badass enough.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I think Elias has something that can be cultivated. But current day Vince isn't going to be the one to do that..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd is dead.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lashley is actually improving on the mic unlike Roman


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Is it me or was Bobby extremely cringeworthy


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

greasykid1 said:


> OK, I'm going to say it.
> 
> I know Elias' 'real' job on RAW is to wrestle, but why do WWE give guitar playing gimmicks to people with next to no guitar playing skill? I know that Creative see that a wrestler can strum one chord (badly) and they cream themselves with the idea of having 'musical' segments, but I wish they'd hold off until they have someone that can play.
> 
> ...


The guitar playing thing apparently is something that Elias was doing before he went to WWE. Saw a guy from the indys say that he was basically doing the same thing long ago. He isn't really that bad.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Documentary crew are getting fired. All of them.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lashley is actually improving on the mic


Where have you seen improvement? If anything he's regressed since his promos on IMPACT.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, Cole just gonna say it ain't Dean :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don’t understand why Cole turns heel when Elias is in the ring. Makes no sense


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. They just mentioned Dean saying it won't be him tonight (duh). I'm really starting to think he might come back at SummerSlam.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is Michael Cole a heel or face announcer? He needs to shut the fuck up


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am barely paying attention to this shit, it's so bad tonight


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

"THIS IS EMBARASSING FOR ELIAS!"

Hey, thanks for the "stating the fucking obvious" commentary track, Cole. We all really needed that clarification.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Is Ronda's match going to be the main event? Because I like the idea of Roman being the jobber segement.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Why the hell are they name dropping Ambrose within 3 weeks from his "surprise" return?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Is Michael Cole a heel or face announcer? He needs to shut the fuck up


He's a face, but he has a fetish for Elias. I'm not even sure.. It's even weirder for Graves, who is against Elias, but is a heel. It's fucking stupid.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So they’re the “authors of pain”, and it’s “written in pain”. So they write pain..... with pain[emoji848]


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Xobeh said:


> Is Ronda's match going to be the main event? Because I like the idea of Roman being the jobber segement.


Hate to break this to you, but the opening segment isn't the "jobber" segment...


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Slackly said:


> The guitar playing thing apparently is something that Elias was doing before he went to WWE. Saw a guy from the indys say that he was basically doing the same thing long ago. He isn't really that bad.


I dunno, man.

He can just about fumble out a few chords. He's basically the jock asshole that brings his guitar to the party and plays an acoustic version of a Slipknot song, thinking he's the greatest musical talent on the planet.

And he has no inkling of the fact that everyone is cringing so hard at him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Where have you seen improvement? If anything he's regressed since his promos on IMPACT.


Well I never watched IMPACT so I wouldn't know about that, but he wasn't that bad tonight, or even last week. I would give him a solid 6/10.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Prince Pretty! :mark:

Crossfit Breezus :lol: I'm dying!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Like a fucking geek :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crossfit Breezus :HA


And fuck, of fucking course it's Roman :eyeroll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh god.

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Roman is going to wrestle again? JFC...


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

OF COURSE it's Reigns in another match tonight. Because the FANS LOVE HIM, DAMMIT! :vince


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMAO it's Roman :lmao

Roman again, will this guy not fuck off.

I thought it might actually be someone interesting... how stupid of me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman again? OH, COME ON!!! :fuck:fuckthis


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Goddamnit, Roman. Leave Seth alone!

I wanted Crossfit Breezus


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Get that jobber away from Breeze.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

for fuck sakes we already got this match like 3 times,

Are creatives brain fried ?!?!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

When I said "oh god dammit" earlier right after they announced Seth had to find a partner...it was specifically for that reason. Knew itd be Roman.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Oh god.
> 
> fpalm fpalm fpalm


 I can't beleive they got me.

This is textbook WWE - put their top guy with wrestlers that are over, so they can try mooch off their popularity.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

More Reigns? MORE?????? REALLY??????????????


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Another pointless non-tag team match for AOP because fuck working towards their strengths. Or are they just trying to figure out which one they want to try to turn in to a singles.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I would've rather seen Tyler Breeze be Seth Rollins's partner :armfold


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did I hear Dean's name being brought up before the ad break? :mark:

Also LOL at Tyler :lmao You're no Deano mate I'm sorry lol.

Most people are gonna moan about Roman wrestling again, but I don't care, I'm happy :lol


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Mojo, Roode, AOP, Titus Worldwide... is this Impact? Same quality.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lol RAW IS RIDE SETH'S COATTAILS. :reigns2


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

dannybosa said:


> for fuck sakes we already got this match like 3 times,
> 
> Are creatives brain fried ?!?!


Clearly they are consuming crystal meth like its cereal like that one unfortunate kid recently.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Two Roman matches in one night, aren't the fans lucky :lol


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I guess it had to be Roman.

I mean, it's not like the RAW roster is 60 men deep, with 75% of them sitting in the back wishing they had a match tonight.
Yeah, we need to use Reigns twice, fellas. There is literally no other option!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Big Dog is gonna hunt for the 2nd time tonight :cole


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I honestly think Sting ran faster across the ring at the end of his career to do a splash into the corner... Fucking awful..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh yay 50/50 booking lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Apollo Crews beats an AOP member last week, but not Titus O'Neal tonight :lmao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LMFAO I thought Author #1 tried to turn on #2


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So over this entire Dolph/Drew/Seth storyline. Been the same thing every single week for the last 2 months.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

You guys ready for a 2nd dosage of Superman punches, Shield music, drive-bys, spears, and that fucking assclown Michael Cole screaming "THE BIG DOG IS HERE!!"? 

I can't wait, I've waited my whole life for this.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

NXT commercial has been the highlight of the show so far :trips5


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

DammitC said:


> Apollo Crews beats an AOP member last week, but not Titus O'Neal tonight :lmao


Gearing up for that monumental blowoff match for the SummerSlam pre-show!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hasn't JJ been available for a month now?..

I thought it might have been him, but nah let's put The Big Jabroni in there again.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I wonder what Braun’s going to do to this little Singh man. I’m starting to feel bad with the bumps they fake. Orton was tossin em like rag dolls back on SDL. Braun should toss the little one like 20 rows back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Can't believe the go-home show is next week fpalm


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright, guys. The NEXT time Seth Rollins has a mystery partner, just assume that they will go with the most boring choice for his partner; which is Roman Reigns. 

This isn't the first time that this has happened too unk2


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I was watching Raws from 1996 and they were so much bearable. 

It be cool if there was a way to add commercials from 1996 too lol. 

Sent from my LG-K210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You watch Corbin vs Roman and Mojo vs Roode, then you watch a NXT commercial promoting Black vs Gargano, how can anyone say that RAW is the A show?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Did I hear Dean's name being brought up before the ad break? :mark:
> 
> Also LOL at Tyler :lmao You're no Deano mate I'm sorry lol.
> 
> Most people are gonna moan about Roman wrestling again, but I don't care, I'm happy :lol


It's better if they never brought him up at all. Should have just let him come back for a heel turn at Summerscam.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If Vince's Roman strategy is working, then why team him with the most over RAW talent?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh boy.. Over the top gimmick stunt incoming. The Kevins Owens show isn't in the ring...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

We got the Kevin Owens show tonight :mark: wens2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Mahal Monitor :mark:


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Emperor said:


> I can't beleive they got me.
> 
> This is textbook WWE - put their top guy with wrestlers that are over, so they can try mooch off their popularity.


They got you!?!

Come on man you've been watching too long.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

This just makes me miss the sexy pinata.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Oh boy.. Over the top gimmick stunt incoming. The Kevins Owens show isn't in the ring...




Singh bro likely to get tossed a mile or through something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> If Vince's Roman strategy is working, then why team him with the most over RAW talent?


Why wouldn't they? It's two babyfaces (friends in storyline) vs two heels. Not something terribly uncommon.


:draper2


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Tinder Mahal!

Sent from my LG-K210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

greasykid1 said:


> I guess it had to be Roman.
> 
> I mean, it's not like the RAW roster is 60 men deep, with 75% of them sitting in the back wishing they had a match tonight.
> Yeah, we need to use Reigns twice, fellas. There is literally no other option!


 I actually thought it might be someone interesting because of how they set it up. But nah, a break later and they reveal it's Roman :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is the guy that held the WWE title for 170 days :HA :HA :HA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

We Want Strowman chants..


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They allowing the “We want Strowman” this week eh? Not pretending like it was “we want Roman” anymore? Interesting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL KO won't let Jinder get a word in :lol


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> We Want Strowman chants..


THEY'RE CHANTING "WE WANT ROMAN, DAMMIT!" :vince


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

What if The Mahal Monitor interferes at SummerSlam and punches KO? :hmmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

All this branding "KO in the Bank" fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Owens manipulating people again. :HA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Why wouldn't they? It's two babyfaces (friends in storyline) vs two heels. Not something terribly uncommon.
> 
> 
> :draper2


How about put someone in there who could use the rub and main event exposure? Radical idea, I admit.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Kevin Owens is so fuckin tiresome and stale. He is great on the mic but I am terribly tired of his voice. He needs a change. He needs to be a more serious heel instead of crying like a little bitch and making excuses. I don't know why WWE thinks that every heel has to be a complaining chickenshit. It's okay to switch up every now and then.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I fucking love K.O.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Stage about to be flipped woo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

And here comes the stupid gimmick stunt..


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> How about put someone in there who could use the rub and main eent exposure? Radical idea, I admit.



Like who?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Kayfabe wise Owens is such an asshole. 

Jinder is an idiot for trusting him. 

Sent from my LG-K210 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Strowman getting stale.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Oh what a shock. The obviously gimmicked styrofoam stage has been tipped over. Only a monster with superhuman strength could do such a thing to a riser that weights probably 150 pounds at most ...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What is going on?

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braun's nothing but a gimmick now. :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:braun!

...pushes something over...

...for the 125th time...

...STAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALE...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Kevin Owens is so fuckin tiresome and stale. He is great on the mic but I am terribly tired of his voice. He needs a change. He needs to be a more serious heel instead of crying like a little bitch and making excuses. I don't know why WWE thinks that every heel has to be a complaining chickenshit. It's okay to switch up every now and then.


I remember how cool he was when he powerbombed Machine Gun Kelly off the stage. 

Sent from my LG-K210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol did you see how Jinder safely jumped off like a fuckin ballerina?

What a pansie.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> How about put someone in there who could use the rub and main event exposure? Radical idea, I admit.


So you're telling me that roman reigns doesn't need the main event exposure, damnit?!


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> :braun!
> 
> ...pushes something over...
> 
> ...


Yep, that was the most obvious "surprise" since Alexa Bliss did that "oh no, my arm is broken" thing at SummerSlam.

Oh wait, that hasn't actually happened yet. But 20 bucks and my right nut says it will ...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol did you see how Jinder safely jumped off like a fuckin ballerina?
> 
> What a pansie.


I'm sure we'll see 10 replays of it with Cole acting like KO just kicked Mahal through the BarberShop window


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

So how's this show been? I tuned in and saw a SHILEDZ REUNIONZ tag match and another Braun bullshit. I guess this pretty much confirms that I dodged a bullet doesn't it?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Reigns/Corbin, Roode/Rawley, AOP/Titus and Strowman/Mahal

:chlol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What a ridiculous Summerslam commercial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


He pushed something over! Again! :mark




:eyeroll


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


The way Jinder Mahal landed kills me :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, Jinder vs Strowman match, time to make dinner


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

arch.unleash said:


> So how's this show been? I tuned in and saw a SHILEDZ REUNIONZ tag match and another Braun bullshit. I guess this pretty much confirms that I dodged a bullet doesn't it?


Bro you dodged a shotgun shell to the face.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Kevin Owens and Jinder take bigger bumps 3-4 times MINIMUM per match than that but somehow it was SO DEVASTATING :draper2


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Oh, for FUCKS sake, Cole, Coach ...

Did you seriously just do the whole "HAVE YOU EVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE THAT?" routine for something that Braun has done on no fewer than 5 occasions INCLUDING TO YOUR OWN COMMENTARY DESK STAGE in the last 9 months?

Fuck you.
And the team of retards that write your script.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

arch.unleash said:


> So how's this show been? I tuned in and saw a SHILEDZ REUNIONZ tag match and another Braun bullshit. I guess this pretty much confirms that I dodged a bullet doesn't it?




You missed on a Mojo match. Big loss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWE loves to run shit into the ground. Braun pushing shit over isn't great anymore.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

"You go get some payback. He hurt my arm ya know." :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Please end this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Like who?


Anybody but Roman. :trolldog

Why not Gable? He's a good offset for Ziggler.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Roider MaHGHal, call on your Roid and HGH powers and rise to the defeat of the MONSTER! fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JINDER BROKE UP THE COUNT THO. WHAT. THE. FUCK. IS. LOGIC.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Its so sad how they have wasted Braun. The guy could have been one of the most popular stars off all time if he beat Lesnar last year when he was hot. What a damn shame.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Having Owens waste his overness on trying to salvage Jinder. :mj4

Gotta give some semblance of props to Vince for having the patience of a saint by *still* trying to polish a turd of Mahal's caliber.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Why would Sunil toss the briefcase to :braun and then run AT :braun instead of run away?

:lol


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

So, Braun is a very big, but incredibly stupid person then, in storyline?
Is that what they're saying?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

KO In The Bank?
Maharaja In The Bank has a better ring to it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I returned to watching RAW in March and have come to the conclusion that Braun is incredibly overrated by this site.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Maharaja in a high school gym has a much better ring to it


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Stephanie meddling again. I'm so sick of this smug Corbin talks on the phone to her, gives the phone to Kurt, Steph meddles shit fpalm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ugh I saw the video of Seth and Roman fist pounding the mentally challenged kid earlier. Thought maybe for once they wouldn’t milk it. Curveball here will be no Roman. We gonna get JJ back me thinks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It sucks to see how much of a geek Kurt is these days.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Mahal Monitor defeating Mr. Monster in the Bank twice in a row :mark


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Stephanie not even on screen, and still depriving men of their testicles. That's some real power old Mrs Ladyballs has.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A recap of the Brock/Reigns storyline.

:lmao

Just what this shit-show needs.

:ha


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok, 10 minutes is enough for me. I'm fucking out, this is unwatchable.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

It's so easy to emasculate Kurt now that it can be done over the phone :lmao

Kurt needs to take a big gulp from the MILK TRUCK, maybe that's why he has no backbone now, maybe that's why he got all those injuries. GOTTA KEEP THAT CALCIUM HIGH, KURT!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Anybody but Roman. :trolldog
> 
> Why not Gable? He's a good offset for Ziggler.



I really don't think that they see Gable as more than a midcard guy, unfortunately.



I certainly think that he could be doing _much_ more than what he's doing now, but that's besides the point.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

cant this brock roman feud just end already


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

greasykid1 said:


> Stephanie not even on screen, and still depriving men of their testicles. That's some real power old Mrs Ladyballs has.




She’s not going to let Seth’s partner be Roman. I like this intervention. I think we get JJ back tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Too much Roman on this show :serious:


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Stephanie/Kurt has that Judith/Alan (Two and a Half Men) vibe :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> A recap of the Brock/Reigns storyline.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...


Don't forget MAGGLE saying this abortion "has captured out attention". Like, come the fuck on. :Wat?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Instead of having Lesnar show up on the fuckin show 2 weeks from Summerscam, they decide to give us a video package. A FUCKIN VIDEO PACKAGE before the 2nd biggest show of the year. Is Lesnar scheduled to show up AT ALL between now and the ppv?


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

The hilarious thing is that WWE are knowingly making us sit through this utterly terrible, repetitive, boring trash because they think that we'll all stay for Ronda V Whatsherface.

Yeah, not the case.

I was only watching this dreck while I was finishing some other stuff. Now, it's almost 3am ... time for an episode of something less shite before sleep.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh... Now a fucking interview with Roman....


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn this really is the Big Dawg's show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman here, Roman there, Roman everywhere.. And you wonder why people are always sick of seeing him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is Heyman gonna come out to cut the same promo after what happened last week? Me thinks so.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

:aries2:aries2

Creative only knows how to book for Roman Seth Braun and Brock Lesnar. 

They probably can't win the ratings war on SVR 07 GM Mode on easy mode


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The only thing that makes sense is Stephanie was calling so we don’t have a third Roman segment after this. Seth needs new partner, ENTER JJ DA GOAT.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

None better. :heston


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

bradatar said:


> She’s not going to let Seth’s partner be Roman. I like this intervention. I think we get JJ back tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope to god you're right.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like how this recap is reminding everyone of how many title shots Reigns has had.

:lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Why is this shit on?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is Michael Cole really saying that this feud has been better than HHH vs HBK? SCSA vs The Rock? Cena vs Edge? Fuck outta here.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> I like how this recap is reminding everyone of how many title shots Reigns has had.
> 
> :lol


Remember when they were trying to portray Roman as the dude constantly being screwed over by WWE? :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

These tossers are so fucking desperate :lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Is Michael Cole really saying that this feud has been better than HHH vs HBK? SCSA vs The Rock? Cena vs Edge? Fuck outta here.


AJ Lee vs. Paige was better than Brock vs. Roman.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I immediately thought that Steph would meddle in the tag match and take Roman out of it...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

HOGAN MUST POSE has devolved into ROMUN MUST GET TITLE SHOT and :braun MUST PUSH (SOMETHING OVER)


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Remember when they were trying to portray Roman as the dude constantly being screwed over by WWE? :lol


That's how everyone, not named Brock or Roman, is portrayed now.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So Roman is going to do what Seth does?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Brock's voice does not match his looks lol, it's so much higher than you'd expect :lol


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

The most forced feud since Randy Orton vs John Cena.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No mention that Roman is a 3 time WWE champion. Dat underdog. :sodone


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Is Michael Cole really saying that this feud has been better than HHH vs HBK? SCSA vs The Rock? Cena vs Edge? Fuck outta here.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bitch, you keep getting up because they give you chance after chance :gtfo


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

It needs to be said for the billionth time: Roman is boring as fuck


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

:vincecry

this isn't really main eventing Summerslam...please tell its not true 

and why is that trash song the summerslam theme


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Remember when Lesnar got that title match at The Greatest Royal Rumble for absolutely no reason?


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Drew & Dolph :mark

Finally a positive.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolph's name is bigger than Drew's in the graphic. I know he's IC Champ but they're tag teaming, they should be equal lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Edit: nevermind lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm guessing Bayley/Sasha going to be 2nd to last on Raw like last week


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Drew's theme remix is pretty damn awesome.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Stephanie’s call better get Romans ass out of this match. It is the only thing that makes sense to me. ENTER THE SAVIOR JJ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

We still have two women's segments to go. And it's going to be going into the last hour.
Is Rondy Rondy Rousey going to actually main event? Against Alicia Fox of all people? This has to been seen to be believed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Only two Summerslam matches matter to WWE. Roman's and Rousey's.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

YES THANK GOD


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

He won't be Rollins's partner? :mark:


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

YES!!! Thank you Steph!!! :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok that was obvious. Please GOAT JJ. It’s your time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Come on JJ! Or does Seth go Pentagon Jr. style?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Proxy said:


> Drew & Dolph :mark
> 
> Finally a positive.


I like them too, they remind me of The Dudes with Attitudes :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DAMN YOU STEPH. I don't get my Seth/Roman tag match 

But I think it was obvious that was gonna happen cos Roman already wrestled lol.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Seth got this, he'll figure something out in the next 30 seconds

THAT WHY HE THE ARCHITECT


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Um... why did Roman smile after attacking someone? What the fuck is wrong with that heel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now there's a fucking pop.

:mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> I hope to god you're right.




If he’s clear the writing is on the wall for Jordan to return right here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WE WANT AMBROSE :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026648813031718912


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Management sticking it to Reigns. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WE WANT AMBROSE CHANTS

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

We want Ambrose chants :ambrose


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"We want Ambrose" chants :mark: :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh cmon I don’t want a damn handicapped match gimme the goddamn GOAT BACK. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"We want Ambrose" chants.. He's gonna show up at SS for sure.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Only two Summerslam matches matter to WWE. Roman's and Rousey's.


I am looking forward to the Styles/Joe match. It should be a good one.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

oh yay more boring corbin and finn boring at summerslam


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Another Balor/Corbin match fpalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

BOTCH!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose. :mark


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

drew grabbing himself a fistful of sethballs there


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lets go Rollins chants.

:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolph with his 13 year old girl hairstyle :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is a dumb matchup. Give Seth a damn partner.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Okay Coach, Big E and AJ Lee did not exist.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Those are one of those botches that are okay to have. Still came off fine in the end, no one is perfect


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Oh cmon I don’t want a damn handicapped match gimme the goddamn GOAT BACK.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry bro, Flair is retired


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is legit going to be a handicap match.

:lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> This is legit going to be a handicap match.
> 
> :lol


i guess seth didn't figure something out :sadbecky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lmao at Dean getting the loudest chants of the night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More 'Lets go Rollins' chants.

:bjpenn


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Deano still being one of the most popular people in WWE and he's not even there :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jokerface17 said:


> Sorry bro, Flair is retired




JJ future GOAT. To me already the GOAT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

dayum mcintyre smacked his noggin off the post pretty decently there :bjpenn


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> i guess seth didn't figure something out :sadbecky


Which is dumb they could have atleast put Balor in there with him. Unless im missing him in a match already i don't remember. Corbin puts out Reigns Balor helps him just to spite corbin.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Even if Vince wants to cool off Seth, he can't. Way to make him look even more sympathetic as a babyface and getting the crowd behind him by putting him in a handicap match :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

DAMN!! Great sequence there!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Are we gonna get an Angle vs Corbin match at some point? Looks like that's what we are heading towards unfortunately...battle for GM role. Sigh...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn. That was much better than I expected for a handicap match (which I usually hate).


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You know the show sucks when the Rollins match is just average


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Ref botch.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

how was that not a DQ? double-teaming seth in the middle of the ring right in front of the ref, that's a DQ in handicap matches


----------



## confusionn (Apr 9, 2018)

was that a tooth?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I like how Dolph and Seth have switched alignments since their 2014 feud. Make it a ladder match at SS, please!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't Seth say he had this figured out?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler got the win :wow

Yea, I have a feeling that Seth Rollins is winning back the IC title at Summerslam


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ziggler wins clean in a pointless match. :trips8


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think it's obvious why Seth did this match alone cos Steph is vindictive, she hates the Shield members and wouldn't want him to have a partner.

He only lost cos of the 2 on 1 disadvantage.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Ok, not a bad match. But pointless.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Seems as though that was botched.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Foxy main eventing. This is the world we live in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If Strowman loses the briefcase to KO, then he might as well put McIntyre over in his next feud because he'll be done.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Trying to build up Foxy :lol

"She's got her work cut out for her tonight"

:lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Trying to give Alicia credibility in one night after jobbing her out for years :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol WWE at a last ditch desperate attempt to add credibility to Alicia Fox like she's some fucking legendary journeyman of WWE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm out for now. Might be back for the Ronda match, though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WHAT THE FUCK DID THEY DO TO B TEAMS AWESOME MUSIC.........................


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why did they change the B team's theme fpalm


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

THIS FUCKING THEME :lmao :lmao :ha :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Seems as though that was botched.


 How?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Welp...thwre goes the B teams dope music for...reasons?


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

:rusevwtf is this theme ?!?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

B team the 10:00 match. Then Heyman. Then an Alicia Fox main event. The state of RAW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I liked the little video package for Alicia Fox, she deserves that much at least for all that she has given to WWE. She's been there for a minute.

Sucks that she will never get a real push.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That fucking B-Team theme is a fucking awful annoying mess..


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Therapy said:


> :lol WWE at a last ditch desperate attempt to add credibility to Alicia Fox like she's some fucking legendary journeyman of WWE


Lol was just coming to post about this. Wonder what her record is the last 3 years. Maybe like 3-20? 

So ridiculous.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jobber Theme for a Jobber Team


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

They FUCKING CUT to a COMMERCIAL BREAK DURING THIS NEW ENTRANCE THEME :lmao :lmao :ha :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They changed the very good B team entrance theme to the most cringeworthy song since Brie Mode


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

That theme mega


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I liked the little video package for Alicia Fox, she deserves that much at least for all that she has given to WWE. She's been there for a minute.
> 
> Sucks that she will never get a real push.




Longest tenured woman I believe still on active roster. Severely underrated too. She does what the company asks. Seems like a cool person in real life too. Love me some Foxy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

B TEAM B TEAM GO GO GO :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Emperor said:


> How?


As far as I can tell Drew was the legal man, yet for some reason Seth rolled up Ziggler and the ref counted, then Ziggler won the match by pinning Seth.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh yea, they actually just did a video package for Alicia Fox :bosque


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

MEMS said:


> Lol was just coming to post about this. Wonder what her record is the last 3 years. Maybe like 3-20?
> 
> 
> 
> So ridiculous.




Didn’t someone post a statistic that Alicia has beaten literally all of the 4 HW as well as other top talents? It’s one of those weird things. She’s a certified jobber but Vince loves giving her random wins that make no sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That new B Team theme sounds like something you would hear at a high school sports event.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

that theme sounds like one of those crappy kiddie theme songs for a show on nick jr


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

DAT THEME.

:done


----------



## Agus (Nov 21, 2016)

They changed "Battlescars" for this? ?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

At least last week we got that wonderful medium well steak segment featuring Brock...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Seriously I hate this company, they get rid of B teams awesome theme for this cringe as fuck one, and Alicia Fox has a main event spot on RAW....just LOL


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Scott Dawson needs to ditch Dash Wilder. He's holding Dawson back.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I bet the live crowd loved hearing the B Team song for five minutes straight :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"IF THESE GUYS CAN BEAT THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS, THEY JUST MIGHT BE IN LINE FOR A TAG TEAM TITLE OPPORTUNITY...!"

Fuck you MAGGLE, fuck you Vince, fuck this retarded shit


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

CFO$ either gets right, like with Nakamura and Balor or they get it really really _really_ wrong.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The B-Team Vs The Ascension without makeup.. I'm GLUED to my seat folks...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ironcladd1 said:


> I bet the live crowd loved hearing the B Team song for five minutes straight :lol


When they go to commercial they usually dim the lights in the ring and turn the music off. The lights/muisc only come back on a few seconds before they come back from commercial


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't care about the revival


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crowd is dead


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

fpalm What in the actual fuck?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

WTF? B-Team's music was good. Why would they change it to that shit?!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Disband the RAW jobber tag division.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

OK, that was actually pretty cool :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Glad that’s over


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

DAMN. Paul looks fucking tragic :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright, that was actually a cool trick from the Deleter of Worlds :wow


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Are we really going to get a tag team women's match followed by a main event women's match?

This really is herstory.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The lack of reaction from the crowd is palpable.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Paul either just got done bawling his eyes out for an hour or he's BAKED AS FUCK


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey imagine Seth wrestled someone other than who he’s in a program with? Like imagine a Seth vs Braun or a Seth vs Roode match just randomly booked? 

Yeah neither can I. Seth will have wrestled Drew 4-5 times in meaningless matches by the end of this.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m throwing in the towel. An extra hour of sleep is better than this. Will watch foxy in the morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

They changed the B-Team's theme to that. I think there goes the last redeeming quality RAW had, probably time to stop watching for good.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SmackDown is better. Too bad the WWE Championship is treated worse than the World Heavyweight Championship was back in 2012.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So we can say piss him off and it's okay but saying bitch is worse
This is worse acting than Roman saying bitch.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Paul E is such a pro :lol 

Has himself looking like he hasn't slept in weeks.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Godfather Heyman getting emotional about riding off to the sunset with Brock, Sable, and da kids.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Heyman is the only good actor in WWE.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Damn, Paul Heyman giving me big feels here. He only wants Brock Lesnar as a friend of his


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

In case you're not paying attention, unless you are a fan of Brock, Roman, and Ronda, you are wasting your time. Nothing else is of import.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Give Paul Heyman an academy for this here! Be the first guy in Pro Wrestling to win an academy award!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dear Brock, I wrote you but you still ain't callin :mj2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Heyman is so good when he wants to


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Sarah Logan being Kane's boss in the hotdog thing was better fucking acting than this whiny bitch.
We get it, you want to shake things up other than "lol that's a spoiler listen to me". So now we go "oh no what if Lesnar isn't wining because there's no spoiler!"

Nobody. Gives. A. Damn.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> In case you're not paying attention, unless you are a fan of Brock, Roman, and Ronda, you are wasting your time. Nothing else is of import.




#TeamFoxy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This makes me think there will be a swerve at SS with Paul helping Brock retain.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heyman wanted to be Brock's friend...with benefits. :trolldog


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

That's exactly the same promo Heyman gave in the sit down interview after Goldberg beat Lesnar.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That was a really good performance by Paul Heyman. Thank god something new from him! I hope he does align himself with someone else, but stops with the repetitive “my client is going to annihilate you” promos.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

they got heyman crying to sell this feud


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AJ's reign has come the full 9 month term. Time for Joe to deliver us from it.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Boldgerg said:


> That's exactly the same promo Heyman gave in the sit down interview after Goldberg beat Lesnar.


Heyman repeating himself since he can't come up with new material?
Next we'll have Meltzer say 'Brock could lose but I wouldn't be surprised if WWE has him retain'


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Braun flipped a car and an ambulance and they think flipping three men around 700lbs is crazy fpalm


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Jesus riot squad vs Bayley Sasha again :fuck


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

The Riot Squad

Ruby- Breakout star
Liv- Miscast should be a Babyface
Sarah- Useless


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Let me guess: next week Braun will face The Mahal Monitor in a NO DQ match fpalm


----------



## borck lesnar (Mar 27, 2015)

Paul Heyman is the goat!!!!!awesome performance. A+ stuff.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please allow me to complete Liv's training.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Can we get back to the Sasha Bayley Lesbian angle. Tonight please !!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This fucking shit AGAIN?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'd rather dominate the two members of the Riott Squad


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"IT'S BAWSE TIME" :cole


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv is cool, she deserves a solo run.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How many weeks in a row are these ladies going to fight each other?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

“It’s boss time” :allen

Stfu cole


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> I am looking forward to the Styles/Joe match. It should be a good one.


I am too, but you can tell it's not a priority for WWE.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

My theory is they were gonna do Sasha vs Bayley for Summerslam, but with the Evolution PPV being finalised and made official they decided to save it for then instead


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

it feels like its been the same people on raw for like a month now


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Can we get back to the Sasha Bayley Lesbian angle. Tonight please !!!


The leaked script for tonight had them dry scissoring in the ring for ten minutes after they win tonight. Script might have changed though :wink2:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm assuming we get these four for Summerslam. But I wonder what about Ember, considering Sarah handed her her first loss.

I'ma ctually more interested in these four than Reigns or Lesnar.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope Alicia and Ronda had time to rehearse their match, because, besides Heyman's promo, this show has been so bad


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Damn, I really want Bayley to drop this gimmick and adopt a badass outfit w/ loose hair.


----------



## magicplayerno1 (May 27, 2016)

The same damn matches week in and week out. This is one of the reasons the product is so boring.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I want Coach to talk more during Sarah's matches. Him being confused over what a viking was is his best work.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It boggles me how long they've been dragging out this Sasha/Bayley feud.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> When they go to commercial they usually dim the lights in the ring and turn the music off. The lights/muisc only come back on a few seconds before they come back from commercial


The Human Rights Council finally stepped in them?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SDL beats RAW again without even airing. :heston


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Liv and Sarah scream way too much!!!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Does Sarah Logan refer to herself as a Viking by any chance? If so, the commentators REALLY should mention that more! Otherwise, how are we supposed to know? :sarcasm


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Liv and Sarah scream way too much!!!


"You scream too much" as new Botchamania section :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Himiko said:


> Does Sarah Logan refer to herself as a Viking? If so, the commentators REALLY should mention that more! Otherwise, how are we supposed to know? :sarcasm:


I don't think our audience knows what a Viking is - Coach about three weeks ago

They're just helping out the audience understand


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ruby is back :mark


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Ruby :mark:


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Ruby back! :yes


----------



## confusionn (Apr 9, 2018)

omg I saw that coming! lol

Ruby <3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ruby returned... and no one give a fuck, not even in Florida


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So that sets up Riott Squad vs Ember + Sasha + Baley for SS

And now we have the amateur, Ronda, against one of the greatest women ever, who was part of the greatest match in the herstory of the company: Alicia Fox


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ruby Riott is BACK!!! :mark: :mark:

YES!!!!! :yes :yes


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Sasha and Bayley aren't heartbroken... they're in love!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ruby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I couldn't care less.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey Ruby's back...and uh damn she looks kinda good.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Let me guess, they will have yet another tag math next week because of what Ruby did tonight.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God I hate the WWE PR.

We get it, you signed Ronda Rousey after the division evolved past her and effectively ended her career.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026661466236047364


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026661466236047364


looks like the return of ruby riott got liv morgan feelin all kindsa good :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ronda will squash Alicia.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Do they really gotta show all this? :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Time for Rousey to impress again.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

a long ass video package for this?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Do they really gotta show all this? :lol


 Viewers need to know for the billionth time the WWE signed Ronda Rousey.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

They're actually treating it like it's a PPV match built up for months.

Can they do this with every other fucking story please


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I hate diva main events. It better not be a squash. zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I remember a time when I actually looked forward to seeing the main event on Raw.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Welcome everyone to Monday Night Recap!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Alicia Fox could not be more of an afterthought in this match if she tried!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't understand why they have to do all of this so close to the end of the show. Its just a match with Foxy. Then we get a fuckin commercial break? I mean for fucks sake.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this match aint gonna start until 11:02 :heyman6

really shows you how important the women's revolution actually is to WWE :heyman6

take your crumb RAW main events that are crammed into the last 8-10 minutes instead of being given 15-20 like the men get, ladies

HERSTORY!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> I remember a time when I actually looked forward to seeing the main event on Raw.


Dude, just enjoy the freaking show. If you aren't hyped for Ronda's Raw debut match then perhaps you aren't as much a fan of wrestling as you think you are.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hopefully Fox gets some offense in. I don't really want an armbar squash.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> Dude, just enjoy the freaking show. If you aren't hyped for Ronda's Raw debut match then perhaps you aren't as much a fan of wrestling as you think you are.




ITS HISTORY MAKING THOUGH!!!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So um Alicia DOES have a theme right?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow Foxy is so irrevalent that Alexa's music gets played instead of hers and she's the one in the match fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alicia Fox doesn't even get her own entrance LMFAO


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Foxy has a ton of huge wins that don’t make any sense. I’m rooting for her here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Charly wens3


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Didn't Alicia say something about Ronda's husband? :lol incoming squash :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3 :sodone


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Wow Foxy is so irrevalent that Alexa's music gets played instead of hers and she's the one in the match fpalm




And the announcer didn’t even introduce her, she only introduced Alexa Bliss lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fox :buried


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Alicia, we are blah blah blah

Alexa is the one who answers

fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Charly <3


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly showing off them hips and leg :book


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

After all that Fox has given to the company, they can't even let her come out to her own music. Hate is a strong word but I really hate the people in charge of this show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This segment.

:mj4


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Charly looking fine


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The crowd might start throwing things :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Charly looks more believable than Bliss.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Charly showin all these skanky hoes how you wear a dress :banderas


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

It's not like anyone would've recognized Foxy's theme anyway.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Can we get on with it PLEASE.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

This paining me.
I don't want more herstory.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I wonder if Fox coming out to Alexa’s theme was some lame attempt to get more heat for Alexa.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Can't wait to see the viewership numbers for this week. [emoji38]

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Unfuckinbelievable this company. Can we start the match?


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

show is supposed to end in 3 minutes....


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

looks like i was wrong, this match ain't gonna start til 11:07 and it's gonna get 3 minutes

so we can get another catty interview and promo by alexa bliss

because women are petty bitches! get it?!

HERSTORY! WOMEN'S REVOLUTION!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match is probably gonna last less than a min :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Swerve: No Ronda
It's going to be Alexa and Roman vs Brock and Ronda at SS.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Apparently Alicia Fox didn't even get announced during their entrance :lmao

She's also mentioning being the captain for her team at Survivor Series as an accomplishment :lmao


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I know this gets said a lot, but this has been one of the worst Raws in recent memory.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wait... there’s an all women pay per view? Called Evolution? WELL WHY DIDNT THEY SAY SO???


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dud of a segment and absolute dud of a show.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

I don’t know why but the way Rhonda walks annoys me


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Alicia Fox is wonderful.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Proper intros? Dear lord are they trying hard or what...


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Lol at Foxxy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Himiko said:


> Wait... there’s an all women pay per view? Called Evolution? WELL WHY DIDNT THEY SAY SO???


I know, right? I was also shocked to find out that Roman's nickname is The Big Dog :reigns3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Foxy, we LITERALLY not do have time for this, the show is officially in overtime :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Ronda really has to stop picking her camel toe out every time she moves


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

oooh, we get to start the match with MOAR CATTINESS!

because, women! get it?!

EVOLUTION!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

They got intros ......... for a normal singles match with nothing in the line :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alicia Fox just got a very similar reaction to Reigns of boos and cheers. ALICIA FOX!

:lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fuck her up, Foxy, fuck her up. :woo


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

what is this


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Announcer: 

“IntroducingfirstfromblahblahblahAliciaFox” 

“AND HER OPPONENNNNTTTTT, SHEEEE ISSSSSSS THE BAADDDESSSTTTT WOMMMAAANNNN ONNNNN THEEEE PLAAANNNEEEETTTTTTTT......”


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I really wish they would stop giving women the main event spots like seriously, no one wants to see this shit.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Xobeh said:


> what is this


it's evolution, babayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Anyone else over the Rousey hype?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Ronda’s going fucking over! :mark:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Fox just tore her rotator cuff


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Match already too long. Ronda should've squashed her immediately.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

:lmao @ the subtle cringe by Coach when he said "Welcome to Rousey Show"


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That wasn't even a fucking match..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This was probably the worst Ronda has looked unfortunately.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

That shit sucked


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Best part of the match was Alexa's booty


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Can someone teach Alicia when to jump

The only good thing about this show was Ruby returning


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Cole: “Bliss taps”

Man Vince is gonna shit all over Cole after the show. He was all over the place tonight.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Charly back for more :banderas


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Man Rousey sucks! Seems like the only moves she knows is that arm toss, and that throw she does when her opponent is on her shoulders.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Going to laugh heartily when Ronda's segment outdraws all the men's.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That mic drop :damn


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Damn i wanted the mic to bounce back and hit her in the face


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I wish Ronda would stop pulling her shorts down. I wanna see that camel toe. wens3


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

...what the fuck was that :lmao


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Nice botch Cole.

What a perfect exclamation point at the end of such a terrible show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alright then.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

That was actually the worst RAW I've seen since I started watching regularly about 7 years ago.
The only positive was Ruby returning.

How the FUCK do you manage to fuck up one of the hottest stars so badly. I know put her with someone who can't fucking sell.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Man Rousey sucks! Seems like the only moves she knows is that arm toss, and that throw she does when her opponent is on her shoulders.


Its not her, its creative who just want to keep it simple for now. She's still green, plus this is just Raw so why do more than needed?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Good night, Alicia! Ronda is gonna break your arm! Rousey caught her! :cole

Awful show.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I hate to see ya go Alexa, butt I love to watcha leave


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Maybe it's just me but i really don't like her so far in the WWE. She doesn't seem to take care of her opponent/partner in the ring at all. I would seriously worry if i was wrestling her that i would end up injured on some of her moves.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Ronda wins at SS.
Beats Bliss next PPV.
Eventual hype for Charlotte vs Ronda at WM.
Charlotte wins.
Rousey exits to have babies.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

EMGESP said:


> Dude, just enjoy the freaking show. If you aren't hyped for Ronda's Raw debut match then perhaps you aren't as much a fan of wrestling as you think you are.


If you enjoyed that maybe YOU are not much of the fan you think you are!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Pogba to Barca :mark

Fuck UTD.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ronda's mic skills are still woefully inadequate.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Let's face it, Rousey will never be a good wrestler or at least entertaining. Alexa is carrying this feud, just like she did against Nia Jax. There is a good reason she is holding that belt!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> If you enjoyed that maybe YOU are not much of the fan you think you are!


Your expectations are way too high for someone who has had what like three matches so far? Match was safe, but at least Ronda didn't botch.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

Man wtf I just turned in at the end of raw since I wasn't going to waste time watching the shit
they really had the main event on raw with Ronda I got my ass beat in the ufc to Alica Fox.....lol crowd just ate it up like suckers...


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

metallon said:


> *Let's face it, Rousey will never be a good wrestler* or at least entertaining. Alexa is carrying this feud, just like she did against Nia Jax. There is a good reason she is holding that belt!


You're basing this on three matches? Do you know how dumb that makes you sound? She's already way better than any of the other women were at the same time in their careers. 

How many times has Ronda seriously botched in her matches? Last time I checked she never has.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Kevin Owens/Jinder Mahal/Sunii Singh/Braun Strowman Kevin Owens Show segment + Strowman lifting up the stage to knock down the heels

- Deleter of Worlds's cool trick of them replacing Curtis Axel and Dash Wilder

- Paul Heyman/Renee Young backstage interview

- Ruby Riott returning


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

EMGESP said:


> Your expectations are way too high for someone who has had what like three matches so far? Match was safe, but at least Ronda didn't botch.


Come on, I'm the biggest fan of Ronda on the forum probably but that was terrible.
Alicia didn't even jump for the whatever it is when she tosses them. Everyone else does. Alicia didn't.
It was treated like a fucking WM main event match and all for like 30 seconds of action and the rest was a ref who had no clue what to do. No need to count Alicia out, but there's a need to pull Alicia away from attacking Ronda because Ronda was distracted?

The entire thing was a fuckery. The worse thing was she's better than that. It just goes to help my theory: women aren't allowed wrestle properly on TV compared to house shows or PPVs


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

metallon said:


> Let's face it, Rousey will never be a good wrestler or at least entertaining. Alexa is carrying this feud, just like she did against Nia Jax. There is a good reason she is holding that belt!


Lolwut :beckylol

To say something has been carried implies that it turned out at least decent. There was no carrying of the Alexa/Nia feud. Everything about it was awful from top to bottom.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't even give a fuck, I enjoyed that. I don't like Alexa so seeing her run away like that was hilarious to me :lol

LOL the mic bouncing when Ronda threw it though.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Highlights Of raw - Me not watching


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Welp, Ronda sucks.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Xobeh said:


> That was actually the worst RAW I've seen since I started watching regularly about 7 years ago.
> The only positive was Ruby returning.
> 
> How the FUCK do you manage to fuck up one of the hottest stars so badly. I know put her with someone who can't fucking sell.


That was on Ronda. Alicia Fox is one of the best female sellers in WWE history. Ronda is just shit with a lot of things when she doesn't have a whole month to practice the match.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Impeccable Sin said:


> That was on Ronda. Alicia Fox is one of the best female sellers in WWE history. Ronda is just shit with a lot of things when she doesn't have a whole month to practice the match.


oh you're serious holy shit lmao


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

EMGESP said:


> You're basing this on three matches? Do you know how dumb that makes you sound? She's already way better than any of the other women in current women's roster was at the same time in their careers.
> 
> How many times has Ronda seriously botched in her matches? Last time I checked she never has.


Of course i'm basing this on three matches. Maybe she should wrsetle a little more often. I'm certainly not holding her back. By the way, it is ridiculous, that she only had 4 matches after SummerSlam and half of them were already title matches. Maybe the WWE should have build her up a little more, before pushing her into title matches. She is clearly missing the entertainment factor and she appears very green in her matches.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Highlight of Raw: The Mahal Monitor's landing


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

this raw was Bad,like legitimately really bad


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Call me crazy, but I'd rather see Kane than witness the likes of The Big Dog, Constable Corbin, General Manager Angle, The Mahal Monitor and Mojo Rawley.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Absolute shit show. The only 2 things out of Raw this week is Riott returning, and the Paul Heyman interview. Christ, 3 hours and 20 minutes of a show, and only 2 segments lasting about 5 minutes combined carried the show.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Emperor said:


> Pogba to Barca :mark
> 
> Fuck UTD.


Ain't happening. That offer was insulting, btw. Though I think it's been confirmed that there wasn't an offer to begin with.

Might do next year if we keep José past this season, though. As a United fan who often goes up to Old Trafford, it's clear as day Paul doesn't enjoy the way José sets us up. I just hope we can hang onto Pogba and Martial long enough to see José off.

City have Pep, the Scousers have Klopp, Chelsea have Sarri, Spurs have Pochettino and we're stuck with this negative tart. Bloody annoying.


----------



## southshield (Jul 10, 2017)

Bret Hart said:


> I was watching Raws from 1996 and they were so much bearable.
> 
> It be cool if there was a way to add commercials from 1996 too lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K210 using Tapatalk


This was pretty much every ad they ran in 96.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I actually liked that match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I took an hour off to let the greatness of this episode sink in. I'm happy to say none of it ermeated my consciousness.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Ronda is quite attractive but her face annoys me


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This was the only good part of the show...


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Xobeh said:


> Come on, I'm the biggest fan of Ronda on the forum probably but that was terrible.
> Alicia didn't even jump for the whatever it is when she tosses them. Everyone else does. Alicia didn't.
> It was treated like a fucking WM main event match and all for like 30 seconds of action and the rest was a ref who had no clue what to do. No need to count Alicia out, but there's a need to pull Alicia away from attacking Ronda because Ronda was distracted?
> 
> The entire thing was a fuckery. The worse thing was she's better than that. It just goes to help my theory: women aren't allowed wrestle properly on TV compared to house shows or PPVs


Well that is on Alicia. She hardly sold Ronda's moves last week as well.



metallon said:


> Of course i'm basing this on three matches. Maybe she should wrsetle a little more often. I'm certainly not holding her back. By the way, it is ridiculous, that she only had 4 matches after SummerSlam and half of them were already title matches. Maybe the WWE should have build her up a little more, before pushing her into title matches. She is clearly missing the entertainment factor and she appears very green in her matches.


Ronda still hasn't won the title and she simply does what creative tells her to do. If she was botching badly I would be in agreement with you, but so far she's doing her part pretty smoothly. Matches will only get better when Vince becomes more confident in her abilities.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

.christopher. said:


> Ain't happening. That offer was insulting, btw. Though I think it's been confirmed that there wasn't an offer to begin with.
> 
> Might do next year if we keep José past this season, though. As a United fan who often goes up to Old Trafford, it's clear as day Paul doesn't enjoy the way José sets us up. I just hope we can hang onto Pogba and Martial long enough to see José off.
> 
> City have Pep, the Scousers have Klopp, Chelsea have Sarri, Spurs have Pochettino and we're stuck with this negative tart. Bloody annoying.


 I was just messing around. I do think Pogba will leave next season for team who will challenge for all titles.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Sincere said:


> I question the decision to have Ronda's first Raw match be with a newly returned Alicia...












The people who run this show are fucking idiots. 

Everything about Raw is garbage.

How can anyone honestly find this shitshow satisfactory?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Emperor said:


> I was just messing around. I do think Pogba will leave next season for team who will challenge for all titles.


Sorry if I came across as being blunt! I didn't take your comment to heart but I seemingly came across that way so apologies.

I think he'll leave next season even if we win a big trophy this year. I just don't think he likes playing under José. José is happy to let the opposition have the ball all they want whereas Pogba always wants the ball. Even if we get another manager in who favours a more attacking approach, I think he'll only be here for another 2 years max. Hopefully I'm wrong!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not a good RAW again this week. (I only watched the highlights, but yeah). You really wouldn't think we are a couple of weeks out from Summerslam. It just feels like there's no buzz at all.

Usually there's a big talking point or feud, but I feel that it's missing *that* this year.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Watched the Heyman interview. Thought it was great with Heyman doing another one of his top acting jobs of really getting the point across. He just 'gets it'. Crying and all.

Not sure I'll bother watching much else by the sounds of it.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

You know the Women's Revolution is serious when Alicia Fox gets to main event an episode of RAW. That's right, Alicia Fox main evented an episode of RAW. I can't believe I just typed that. And what a basic match she had with Ronda Rousey. I was not impressed with the match and wanted more. What's worst is that Rousey's armbar looked so fake on Fox before she tapped out. 

What else do I remember from RAW? Oh yeah, Ruby Riot is back to make sure her teammates are not jobbers without her. Paul Heyman cried in an interview to make us hate Brock for no longer being his friend/advocate. Ok. Seth Rollins lost in a handicap to Ziggler and McIntrye because Roman Reigns already wrestled in the opening match. Ambrose needs to hurry up and come back. And Mahal defeats Stroman again but via DQ this time. Somewhat of a lackluster RAW to be honest.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

It looks like I didn't miss much by skipping this shite... :bryanlol


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Not a good RAW again this week. (I only watched the highlights, but yeah). You really wouldn't think we are a couple of weeks out from Summerslam. It just feels like there's no buzz at all.
> 
> Usually there's a big talking point or feud, but I feel that it's missing *that* this year.




Call me a skeptic or a conspiracy theorist although I'm convinced they're sabotaging or holding back the male talent, to draw more buzz for evolution and Rousey. 

Predication WM main event next year Rousey and Charlotte 


and as far as big feuds go I couldn't agree with you less Ziggler and Rollins is pretty big, Lesnar and Reigns, and Bliss and Rousey as well



Sincere said:


> The people who run this show are fucking idiots.
> 
> Everything about Raw is garbage.
> 
> How can anyone honestly find this shitshow satisfactory?



Well it was a squash match and they probably wanted to sell more tickets so Ronda gets her first match although I'll say this I really am intrigued to see Rousey and Bliss at Summer Slam for various reasons


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

Was going to watch the Ronda match anyway out of curiosity but I am now looking forward to seeing it considering how bad it sounds


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ruby!!!! :cheer


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

BUT WHOSE GONNA PROTECT THE YARD?


Who writes this shit, not even the Rock could make these lines sound good.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

BarrettBarrage said:


> Who writes this shit, not even the Rock could make these lines sound good.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

I understand they needed to hype the main event but building up Alicia Fox like a threat to Ronda Rousey was a joke. At least creative team have sense of humour.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Didn't watch live, will try and catch up with the segments later.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brock said:


> Watched the Heyman interview. Thought it was great with Heyman doing another one of his top acting jobs of really getting the point across. He just 'gets it'. Crying and all.
> 
> Not sure I'll bother watching much else by the sounds of it.


The Rollins vs Ziggler/Drew Handicap match was alright.



The Fourth Wall said:


> Not a good RAW again this week. (I only watched the highlights, but yeah). You really wouldn't think we are a couple of weeks out from Summerslam. It just feels like there's no buzz at all.
> 
> Usually there's a big talking point or feud, but I feel that it's missing *that* this year.


Well that is what you get when you are trying to force this narrative as your BIG Summerslam angle and the only thing they are really trying to sell the entire PPV on (outside Ronday Rousey) that the Reigns/Lesnar feud is this EPIC 3 year confrontation, when in fact very few people even give a shit about it at all....


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> The Rollins vs Ziggler/Drew Handicap match was alright.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that is what you get when you are trying to force this narrative as your BIG Summerslam angle and the only thing they are really trying to sell the entire PPV on (outside Ronday Rousey) that the Reigns/Lesnar feud is this EPIC 3 year confrontation, when in fact very few people even give a shit about it at all....


Yea I might check out the Rollins match and prob the Braun/Owens stuff too.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

That last minute promo on Alicia Fox to make her look like a threat was laughable... and I like Fox.

B-Team's new theme is an atrocity, especially after their first one...


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Alicia Fox is horrible at everything. I have no clue why she has a job still. Mic skills are terrible, wrestling is not good, and selling is beyond bad.


----------



## Nossair (Aug 5, 2018)

Raw feels a lot more enjoyable and digestible just watching the highlights on Youtube the next day. I kinda dug it, though surely I wouldn't be saying this had I sat through 18 minutes of The Corbin.

The 3 hour length is kinda disheartening though. As opposed to Smackdown where even when it's in a slump you know it's cyclical and they always end up picking up the quality, while Raw is just so long that you can't reach the end of an episode without being mentally out of breath and not looking forward at all to the next one. It's like no matter the hype around the product, Raw is always gonna suck the life out of it.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

You know Raw is bad when Alicia Fox is in the main event :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oakesy said:


> You know Raw is bad when Alicia Fox is in the main event :lol


It's why I can't harp on Ronda too much. Alicia Fox has never been good, but that was one of the worst Main Events I've seen. The fact I'm supposed to take Fox as a credible threat to Ronda. :beckylol I need to see Ronda paired with someone good in-ring.

Hi by the way, I haven't seen you around in a while. :becky


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

That Raw was just another awful performance from WWE. Other than Heyman's promo there was little to see here. At least as awful as last week was Brock made me a fan of him again.

Smackdown has to be better.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

I expected Dean Ambrose (or Jason Jordan at least), therefore I was a bit disappointed. 
Lashley + Elias ... baddest combo ever. Even worser than Lashley vs. Zayn.

The interview with Heyman was entertaining, the women`s tag team match as well. So at least you could see, that women can wrestle. But the main event ... so terrible.  And no, it was not just Alicia`s Fox fault. For some reason all this crap made me want to win Alexa from now on. No clue why.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

Ronda Raw debut was so terrible, She was clueless on how to improvise..... Stupid mean muggin face isn't working,When You're a babyface


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

I honestly didn't think the Ronda stuff was that bad and I did laugh at that mic drop where it nearly bounced back into her face lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I still don't get how Alicia Fox was in the main event.
The only other person who would have been a bad choice is possibly Dana Brooke since she rarely wrestles and that's only possibly. At least they could go with "Ronda isn't used to how fast Dana is". But Alicia did what? Punched her in the shoulder and suddenly that's her weakspot. Does Ronda have a glass shoulder?

Literally everyone else on the fucking RAW roster would have been an improvement. I'd take Liv being a threat over Alicia any day.
It's like Elsworth being a threat to Braun.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Mindy_Macready said:


> Ronda Raw debut was so terrible, She was clueless on how to improvise..... Stupid mean muggin face isn't working,When You're a babyface


I'm seriously wondering if that is the only expression she knows how to make.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

I enjoyed this week's show... it had stuff I liked.

I thought they did a good job making Ronda seem special and her in ring Raw debut felt special. I enjoyed Bliss' Mic work... although Fox was just too goofy to be taken seriously. 

I liked the Rollins-Ziggler & McIntyre stuff. The pretape with Breeze was funny, as was the segment with Reigns being pulled from the match. Although I question the logic of protecting your Summerslam main event while at the same time threatening to cancel it... but hey I popped for that Corbin gut punch. Reigns was actually entertaining. As for the match I kept expecting someone to volunteer Balor maybe as another way to stick it to Corbin but whatever. Solid match... the only bad part was the announcers hurting the finish by missing a tag. That's amateur hour shit.

Heyman was great. His fear and love of Brock was so intriguing. More than a scumbag and his meal ticket. Renee and Paul's chemistry has always been amazing.

The Women's tag match was good. Sasha was a beast off the hot tag. The return of Ruby Riott came off as a legit surprise.

AOP member defeat of Titus was solid.

Roode defeating Mojo was good but felt Roode should be above a feud with Mojo.

Opening segment was good leading to the opening match, which was good but maybe went too long. Balor felt kinda shoehorned in and not like an underdog, baby face. Which is the point of their program.

Kevin Owens show was fun but felt Kevin heeled even on Jinder. After the run jinder had for him to feel like midcard fodder for Kevin Is sad. Although it's true to Kevin's character to use and abandon any friend he's ever had. The tipover of the stage was a little meh. Was he under the stage. How did stateside fans and the wrestlers miss the near seven foot guy walk out. The Match it led to was eh. It got over the DQ stip of Summerslam but the segment was missing something.

Elias was great and Bobby Lashley felt petty. 

The B Team-Revival match was okay... Just feels Revival is in a hole right now and need serious rebuilding to be taken seriously. The selfie promo was fine but not my favorite story device. Match was solid then here come the Deleters of worlds. Never went for the sudden appearance of Bray and others but it led to something next week and what happened to the partners was kinda explained with the camera shots of them on the floor at the end. Without that, this would have been completely unrealistic and goofy. If Bray's and Matt's powers could ever be explained this wouldn't be a problem. 

Overall I'd give it a 6 out of 10


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Alicia Fox is horrible at everything. I have no clue why she has a job still. Mic skills are terrible, wrestling is not good, and selling is beyond bad.


Well, to be fair, she has arguably the best looking northern lights suplex on the roster, male or female. Unfortunately that's where it all stops.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Simply...amazing said:


> Well, to be fair, she has arguably the best looking northern lights suplex on the roster, male or female. Unfortunately that's where it all stops.


Honestly I think thats really overrated as well. They found ONE move she didnt do terrible and overhyped it.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Just finished RAW and it was an alright affair.

Lashley was worrying me a bit, but picked it up a bit on the mic. Matches were decent to good, but Ronda has a lot of work to do as she was sloppy as hell. Happy to see the Riott Squad back in full form and the amazing alliance between Jinder and Kevin. The only thing that is horrible is this damn tag team division. It continues to be the worst part of the show!!

7/10


----------

